# I need help on how to smoke the perfect juicy turkey



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Any tips


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I did one on my Big Green Egg that came out VERY juicy and tasted great! I used one of tose "beer butt" stands made for a turkey (It's a BGE Eggsessory).


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

1...inject with your favorite marinade

2...get the heat between 165-200 

3...cook it long and slow

4... when you can try and pick it up and the bone pulls away,ITS READY


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">I usually smoke one every year about this time, not because I want to, not because of a request, but due to the demands. A lil more info for you. 

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'">I have a cheep stack charcoal smoker I picked up a couple of years ago. What I do is put the turkey on the bottom rack stuffed with cut onions, chunked granny smith apples, a stick of butter, and rub it down with olive oil. I then sprinkle all season on it. So whats the big deal, right? Well on the top rack I put a smoked pick nick ham. The drippings from that ham slowly make its way to the turkey as it slow cooks. As far as the dripping pan, add water and whatever sounds good to you, liquid smoke, beer, whatever. For more seasoning as far as the cola pan, I use hickory, oak, pecan, and towards then end a little mesquite. I have been told that the bird prepared like I do is by far the best anyone has ever sampled. Hell, I like it to, and I'm really picky. Give it a shot; you will be amazed at the flavor the bird picks up using that process. That hams fantastic toooooo............. Tight lines, to you, T </DIV>


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Been smoking birds for years...this will not fail ya.<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Poultry Brine<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">1 ½ cup kosher salt per gallon<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">1 cup brown sugar per gallon<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">¼ cup peppercorns<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">A bit of sage and tarragon if you want<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpFirst><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">-<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Mix all ingredients until dissolved<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">-<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Remove neck and giblet bag!!!!<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">-<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Completely cover meat with brine and soak for 12-24 hours (longer the better)<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpMiddle><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">-<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Remove prior to smoking, pat dry and rub with olive oil<o></o><P style="TEXT-INDENT: -0.25in; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt 0.5in; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1" class=MsoListParagraphCxSpLast><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><SPAN style="mso-list: Ignore">-<SPAN style="FONT: 7pt 'Times New Roman'"> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Stuff cavity w/ quartered apples<o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt; mso-bidi-font-size: 22.0pt">Smoke at 220 ? 240 for 10 hours. Periodically check breast and leg temp (shoot for 165). You may have to wrap in foil for another couple hours.<o></o>


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Agree with most of the above. Also, you can turn the turkey breast side DOWN in the smoker for the first 2/3rd to 3/4th of the cooking cycle. Keeps the juices down by the breast meat. If the remaining time isn't sufficient to brown the breast, I have "cheated" before with a propane torch(the cheap screw-in type you buy at Home Depot) to finish it off. A few passes with the flame will do.

Just use your usual smoking method and recipes, but start off breast side down.Three fourths of the way through or thereabouts, flip it over, turn up the heat and brown it off. "Cheat" with the torch (carefully) as you see fit.

This works well on turduckens, too. Careful when you flip a turducken to breast side UP, it's full of juices and fat - flammable!

I'ma big fan of brining as well. 

Turducken on a Brinkman Charcoal Smoker:










The torch was like a TV set on a honeymoon - not necessary.










This was Thanksgiving day 2007 in Spain, if memory serves (or Christmas/New Years?). The Spanish are not familiar with turduckens.I made several while I was there. They eyed them with some suspicion at first. They didn't trust that "boneless" part, I guess.

It barely fit in the smoker as I miscalculated the size of the Spanish ducks and chickens. It's an American Butterball turkey from the NEX at Rota.










Anyway, breast side down first, then breast side up and raise the heat.

Hope this helps!

BT


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks to all who replied, My smoked turkey turned out great.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

So what recipe and method did you use? Photos...?

BT


----------

